# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  10% de descuento a los de el area secrete

## mariio

como saven que eres de el area secreta cuando compras en tiendamagia?hay que mandar un e mail o algo?
un saludo

----------


## Ella

el descuento no es por pertenecer al area secreta, si no por tener mas de 50 mensajes,no?
yo cuando he hehco el pedido simplemente en la parte de comentarios he escrito diciendo que soy "ella" y es el descuento me lo han dado regalandome otro producto por ese precio.

----------


## Yorch

es el 10%? yo crei que era el 5, entonces, si gasto 100 euros, me regalan un artículo de ese precio? lo elijo yo? o como va eso?

----------


## Ella

a mi me regalaron un articulo que valia el 10% de lo que he gastado (sin gastos de envios encluidos yorch), independientemente del regalo que te dan por comprar superiores a 50 euros.
vale recalcar que el descuento no se hace si se compran libros.

----------


## Yorch

aaaaaaa, pues muchas gracias, aunque no me servirá ese descuento porque voy a pedir dos libros xD

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Ella, pero elijiste tu el producto en el que te hicieron el descuento?.
Y si es asi,¿que es que calculas el 10% de lo que gastas y pides algo por ese precio o como es?

----------


## Ella

pues...yo si mal no recuerdo tras hacer la compra le envie un mail a mariano donde le dije lo que queria por el 10%descuento.

----------


## Dow

yo hice la compra con pago por transferencia bancaria... entonces, al no saber cuánto era lo que tenía que ingresar, llamé, pregunté en cuanto se quedaba, me dijeron, e ingresé el dinero con el 10% de descuento... un poco de cara, sí, pero no sabía lo del regalo   :Oops:  



salud!

----------


## superberis

Jejeje...menuda crack Ella, o sea, que haces un pedido a Tiendamagia y dices que eres Ella y alá, 10% al canto... Voy a hacer yo lo mismo con Telepizza, cuando me pregunten les voy a decir que soy El, a ver si cuela y me traen la cuatro quesos con un descuento del 10%...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ernes y pico

ajjajaajaja , no creo que funcione con las pizzas , aunque yo tambien lo voy a probar por si acaso jajajaja , bueno yo lo que haré sera en el pedido en los comentarios le pondre quien soy , y que estoy en el foro y eso , y que con el 10 % que si me pudiesen regalar "X" producto.

----------


## piloto2

hola, ya se que debo poner 50 mensajes para acceder al area secreta...pero lo cierto es que no la veo, Habeis hecho magia y ha desaparecido de mi pc?....o sale cuando escriba el mensaje 50?
gracias

----------


## guille

Cuando tengas 50 mensajes con contenido, le envias un MP a Mariano, esperas a que conteste y que te de acceso (solo el puede).

----------


## Dow

...

http://www.magiapotagia.com/about12312.html

----------


## piloto2

perfecto...muchas gracias, clarisimo, aunque ya puedo afinar los mensajes para que mariano me de el visto bueno...jeje
en fin, tampoco hay prisa...
gracias de nuevo

----------


## Dow

mariano nooooo, lee el link que puse arriba, que ahí viene una cosilla sobre eso...

----------


## victorius

Bueno, refloto este post, ya que he estado buscando y mi duda no se resolvia en ningun post, y para no abrir uno nuevo, pues refloto este (si esta respondida en algun lado, lo siento, pero he buscado y no lo he visto).
Bien, aqui mi duda:
Cuando alcanzas 50 mensajes en el foro tienes un 10% de descuento en tiendamagia, no aplicable en libros, etc. etc. Eso esta bien explicado y lo entiendo, pero, este desceunto solo se aplica en la compra por internet o tambien si voy en persona a la tienda? Esk yo siempre voy a la tienda y es para saberlo y  que no me miren mal al reclamar el descuento alli en la tienda xD
Gracias y salu2

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Hola 

Los descuentos y promos son sólo para las compras online. Si quieres puedes hacer la compra online con la opción de "recoger en tienda" y ahí si te aplicaremos las promo.

Saludos

----------


## victorius

Ah, ok, muchas gracias, no sabia que se podia hacer eso de reservarlo por internet y despues recogerlo en tienda, la proxima vez lo are y asi programo la compra antes de salir de casa. 
Bueno, muchas gracias por ese descuento que haceis en la tienda (te relaciono con la tienda, mariano, verdad?), y un 10 para vosotros en todo.
Salu22222

----------


## elmagobarreda

Yo ya tengo 60 y algo mensajes (creo), tambien me aplican el descuento ?? Que tengo que hacer, enviarle un correo a mariano y decirle "Soy yo elmagobarreda he pedido algo hazme el descuento" y ya esta  :Confused:  Y porque en los libros no vale ?? Vaya...

----------


## Némesis

En los libros no vale por el convenio que existe entre editores y comerciantes de libros, según el cual los libros deben venderse en todos los establecimientos al mismo precio, salvo "fnacs", "abacus" y otras mafias que consiguen aplicar un 5% de descuento sobre el precio del editor si encomendarse ni a Dios ni al Diablo.

----------


## elmagobarreda

ammmm.... ok gracias por la aclaracion,

----------


## ignoto

> Yo ya tengo 60 y algo mensajes (creo), tambien me aplican el descuento ?? Que tengo que hacer, enviarle un correo a mariano y decirle "Soy yo elmagobarreda he pedido algo hazme el descuento" y ya esta  Y porque en los libros no vale ?? Vaya...


No es cuestión de tener 50 mensajes y ya está.

Tienes que tener 50 mensajes...que aporten algo al foro.
O sea, descuenta las preguntas, los comentarios de los que no pueda aprender nada nadie y los mensajes chorras.
En tu caso (me los he mirado) te faltan muchos. Casi todos para ser sinceros.

----------


## elmagobarreda

:(  :(  :(  si eso ya lo se, que no he hecho creo que ningun mensaje "bueno para ayudar" solo preguntas y chorradas jajaja :P  :P  :P  pero bueno habra que ponerse serio, que ya soy un "USUARIO HABITUAL" jejeje. 
Un saludo.

----------


## Diego_a

Bueno haber si me entero.

- Si tienes 50 mensajes con contenido que aporten algo al foro se te aplicara el 10% de descuento. PEro como sabe Mariano que te tiene que aplicar el descuento?

- Por lo que he leído no es necesario ser miembro del área secreta

- Los mensajes de los subforos de cambalache, presentaciones, etc. no se contaran

Haber si alguien me puede aclarar esto y lo dejamos bien claro.

Saludos

PD: Ignoto, mejor que no veas mis mensajes  :Oops:  , tengo unas sesenta y pico mensajes, pero lo del  contenido... :?  :D

----------


## Dow

hay que ser del area secreta.

mariano lo sabe porque se lo tienes que decir en el apartado "comentarios" al hacer el pedido

----------


## Diego_a

Gracias dow  :Wink:  

Algun dia de estos supongo que conseguire entrar en el area secreta

Saludos

----------

